# somebody breed english pouter?



## alex_naked_neck (Jun 19, 2008)

these are my english pouters.


----------



## Tourterelle (Jan 16, 2008)

WOW!!! These are beautiful pouters!!!

I bred a few pigmy pouters, but that was a long time ago. I have one female pigmy, who follows me everywhere around the house.

Are English pouters as friendly as pigmies?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wow those are cool! do you let those kind out to fly or are they show birds? do they come in all colors?


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

spirit wings said:


> wow those are cool! do you let those kind out to fly or are they show birds? do they come in all colors?


Funny that you asked that Spirit Wings because when I saw the English Pauters, I thought of that song "Coat of Many Colors" by Dolly Parton. 

These are beautiful too Alex! You really have some nice birds.


----------



## alex_naked_neck (Jun 19, 2008)

FOR Tourterellef course they are friendly,but not as you said.they are free to fly in the yard,but they cannot fly more than 10 meters.


----------

